# Kaspar Kambala



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

what can you say me about this guy of Efes Pilsen ? I see him often in the Euroleague highlights ... damn, what a player !


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

This guy doesn't play for Efes Pilsen.

This guy *IS* Efes Pilsen. Check the boxscores of all the EL games of E.P. and you'll see what I mean 


PS: I must constitute a pain for all Turkish fans.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> PS: I must constitute a pain for all Turkish fans.


LMAO! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Well Zelena...

what do u have to say on that?

Efes Pilsen 71 - CSKA Moscow 69
Kambala - 6 pts 1/7 FG and not even more than 6 rbs.

Efes is a great defensive team... and to think they play with Yilmaz as PF!!!!


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

reznor, dont be surprised by anything that zelena hracka says about turks, turkey, turkish teams cos he hates everythýng about them 

the reason is, he had worked in a turkish restaurant as a toilet cleaner and his boss did not pay him his welfare checks so from that point onwards he has been hating us turks:grinning:


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Well... maybe his job wasn't good enf to deserve to be paid for? he can't blame all Turks for that. he should look inside him and search for the REAL reason why he wasn't paid.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> reznor, dont be surprised by anything that zelena hracka says about turks, turkey, turkish teams cos he hates everythýng about them


Stop it, Stop it, I'll cry......



> the reason is, he had worked in a turkish restaurant as a toilet cleaner and his boss did not pay him his welfare checks so from that point onwards he has been hating us turks:grinning:


Don't be ridiculus. Turkish restaurants don't have toilets. It is too much of a luxury. The backyard is good enough, and you know it.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Don't be ridiculus. Turkish restaurants don't have toilets. It is too much of a luxury. The backyard is good enough, and you know it.


lol


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Come on guys there's no need to argue like that. 
It's not very nice


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

I was only kidding of course. 

I hope Zelena got it.
if not... i'll fall down on my knees and ask for his forgiveness.


----------

